# custom 1967 Fiesta, v2.- sky blue



## cowglide (Dec 13, 2021)

just finished an another 20" Fiesta '67 custom.
handlebars are old WALD groovy bars which 1.5" widened each side.
truss rods from 40's? J.C.Higgins and rear nerf bar is same design truss rods for tri-cycle or 16" bike? not sure...
 repop MAG-Kit with rechromed center stamped S-2 rim.  person's diamond tufted seat + gulco 2 pie.
hope you like it!


----------



## nick tures (Dec 16, 2021)

nice job !


----------



## Rayray (Dec 22, 2021)

WOW! great work on this beauty. I've been trying to locate that rear bumper for years, they're very hard to find.


----------



## stoney (Dec 22, 2021)

Killer bike, love it. Nice work. Been a while since I have seen groovy bars.


----------



## Steve Baltera (Dec 23, 2021)

Now that's CHRISTMAS    !!!!!!!


----------

